# True Blue Warriors



## kwflatbed

True Blue Warriors

So Inspiring!! TRUE BLUE WARRIOR STRONG!! ... Courage Under Fire ... 24 year old Rookie Officer under a barrage of gunfire, critically wounded, and on the ground, manages to not only fire back and hit his shooter, but also helps fellow Officers catch the would-be Cop Killer ... 0245hours 23 July, Orlando (FL) Police Officer Jason Hajek made a traffic stop on a reckless driver. As he exited his cruiser, two occupants got out - one opened fire. Shooting off numerous rounds, hitting Ofc. Hajek in the abdomen, sending our Brother Warrior to the ground .. as the suspect continues to fire, Ofc. Hajek gets himself behind the bushes and while on the ground, returned fire, striking the shooter in the foot. The gunman runs ... But our True Blue Warrior is not going down without a fight ... determined to get the shooter caught before he could hurt anyone else ...

While laying there bleeding, Ofc. Hajek, who just recently finished his FTO training, manages to call in his location and gives out who the shooter was with description and all. And it doesn't end there ... Once Brother Jason was transported, the doctors found the .40 caliber bullet pierced his abdomen, into his bladder, and then exited through his hip. Jason underwent surgery. When the Detectives brought Jason a photo line-up, he was able to immediately pick out his assailant and positively identified him. But WAIT! There is more ...

Not 36 hours later, this amazing, heroic, and courageous Warrior Brother, who was hired January 2012, was already up and walking and has even begun physical therapy ... and if THAT isn't enough for you ... He is already talking about coming back to the streets as soon as he can! Jason is expected to be home any time now. Yeah, can you say TRUE BLUE INSPIRATIONAL WARRIOR HERO?!?!

How about you join me in wishing Brother Jason a full recovery (both physically and mentally) and throw in a Way To Go Warrior Hero !!

~written by Nessie for True Blue Warriors with assistance from the Orlando Police Department~
copyright2013 Nessie/TrueBlueWarriors
www.facebook.com/truebluewarriors
OPD: http://www.cityoforlando.net/police/index.htm

suspect, 23, located and arrested after hours long stand-off - charged attempted murder1 of Law Enforcement Officer - held no bond. Though arrested multiple times (including 26 felony charges, including firearms), through many plea deals, even after numerous violation of probation (12X) and contempt of court (18X), suspect was still out on the streets.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Damned impressive. A true hero if there ever was one.


----------



## Guest

Must of had a good FTO


----------

